# Any Flounder gigging charters?



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got stationed in Pensacola and really want to find a reputible charter to take me and some friends gigging for flounder. It sounds like an amazing experience that I can't pass up while I'm in Florida! I'd be willing to travel up to an hour or so and would like to be able to take some friends with me, maybe 4-6. Let me know if anybody knows of anything. Thanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Never heard of anyone giving Gigging Charters around here, and if anyone did the 4-6 people would be out of the question.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That would be a lot of folks on a shallow water boat. We would be gigging each other after a while. I have seen a homemade raft with lights that was used off the beach to gig flounder. I believe this forum has some locals that gig and have discussed various methods in this blog.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> and if anyone did the 4-6 people would be out of the question.


Amen! Small boats that draft very shallow is what are used.

4 people = aprox 800lb would put any of the small boats at it's max payload, or at least for sure make them not draft as skinny.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They have flounder barges like that over in Texas where they can take a group of people, but not here. I will take you for free in the fall.


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

*scuba charter*

Underwaterworks in Fairhope AL, usually does flounder dive charters in Oct. If you don't mind diving at night, I hear its lots of fun. I think there number is 251-928-5550


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

My boat was built as a charter boat designed to carry 5. I have taken 4 gigging and we did fine. 2 were allowed to gig at any time, the other 2 netted and played with the crabs. We worked along the beach and had no trouble staying in skinny water. It can be done (commercial charters) - but I don't know of any in our area.


----------

